# Spiele ruckeln nach einiger Zeit



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo, meine Spiele fangen nach kurzer Zeit an zu ruckeln (Wenn CPU etwas wärmer ist, die Temperatur geht aber nicht über 50 C°) dann laufen sie wieder einige Zeit, dann fängt es wieder an. Habe schon einen CPU Stresstest gemacht und währenddessen die Temperatur ausgelesen und wie schon gesagt geht nicht über 50 C° um genau zu sein es waren 47 C°. Habe einen MemoryTest 5 1/2 Stunden gemacht, waren auch keine Probleme da.
Im Idle luft er mit 26 C°

PC-Setup:AMD FX(tm) 8320 Eightcore Processor 3,5 GH (overclocked 4.0GH) ist momentan standartmäßig eingestellt
Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 2 GB
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Thermische Reserver von jedem Kern liegt bei 30 C°


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

> Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 1 GB


Sicher? Dann wärst du stolzer Besitzer eines Prototypen. Was hast du als Gehäuse mit welcher Belüftung  und CPU Kühler? Zu hohe Settings in den Games, Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Sorry, hatte mich bei dem GraKa Arbeitsspeicher verschrieben. Sind 2 GB.
Gehäuse:Sharkoon VG4-W Blau PC-GehÃ?use mit Window Kit schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
CPU-Kühler:Cooler Master CPU KÃ?hler/ProzessorkÃ?hler GAMING T4 MSI: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Die Artikel wurden nicht auf Amazon gekauft, diente nur zur leichteren Suche.


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

Bitte einmal das Mainboard angeben, damit ich sagen kann, dass es wohl an den Spawas, also an den Spannungswandlern auf dem Mainboard liegt


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

paddypitt87 schrieb:


> Bitte einmal das Mainboard angeben, damit ich sagen kann, dass es wohl an den Spawas, also an den Spannungswandlern auf dem Mainboard liegt


Biostar Group TA970


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

Mit welcher Software hast du die Tests gemacht und womit ausgelesen? Wie warm wird die Karte und was passiert wenn du die Details und Co reduzierst?


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software hast du die Tests gemacht und womit ausgelesen? Wie warm wird die Karte und was passiert wenn du die Details und Co reduzierst?


Die Tests habe ich mit Prime95 und MemTest(MemTest - Download - CHIP)

Ausgelesen habe ich es mit CoreTemp64.

Also wenn ich in einem Game mit sehr guter Grafik drinnen bin, war die maximale Gradanzahl bei 42°. 

Und welche Details und Co? Die GHz Anzahl senken oder wie war das gemeint?


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

Lupris schrieb:


> Biostar Group TA970



Wie ichs mir dachte. Ein 970 Chipsatz in Kombi ist meistens ein Problem, da die Spannungswandler nicht ausreichend gekühlt werden. DU brauchst einen anständigen Topblower oder ein für den FX8320/8350 geeignetes Board. 

Am besten ein Board mit 990er Chipsatz kaufen oder eines der ausgewählten 970 Chipsätze. Bin da selber nicht so fitt aber so weit ich weiß würde sich schonmal dieses hier empfehlen: MSI 970 Gaming (7693-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sollte auch mit deinem CPU Kühler keine Probleme geben, zumindest laut diversen Tests.


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Neuens Mainboard wollte ich mir eh nicht kaufen, da ich mir bald einen wesentlich besseren PC kaufen werde.
Aber kann ich da irgendetwas machen damit es besser läuft ohne ein neues MB zu kaufen?


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

Ja entweder neues Board oder nen entsprechenden Kühler, die Ruckler würden jedenfalls verschwinden und du wärst dann vermutlich mit der performance zufrieden. Wenn du aber auf jedenfall einen Neukauf in Erwägung ziehst, dann musst du dein Setup wohl erstmal so weiter nutzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

> Und welche Details und Co? Die GHz Anzahl senken oder wie war das gemeint?


ich meinte schlicht und ergreifend die Ingamedetails, wie Bildqualität und so ein Zeugs was man im Game selber einstellt. Ich habe trotzdem Bedenken was die Temperaturen angeht.
Was das Board angeht das ist wirklich Holzklasse


----------



## paddypitt87 (24. Juni 2015)

Kauf dir nen intel i5 und dazu nen neues Board und gut is. Der Thread wird sowieso darauf hinauslaufen


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Ich hole mir diesen fertigcomputer:HI-TECH Computer | GAMER PC NANODOM V9 | online kaufen


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ich meinte schlicht und ergreifend die Ingamedetails, wie Bildqualität und so ein Zeugs was man im Game selber einstellt. Ich habe trotzdem Bedenken was die Temperaturen angeht.
> Was das Board angeht das ist wirklich Holzklasse


Ingameeinstellungen sind auf Max mit fast durchgehend 60 FPS.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

Die hättest du mal testweise runter setzen sollen um zu sehen ob die GPU nicht auf den lahmen RAM auslagert. Hast du jetzt zu viel Geld oder warum willst du das sinnlos Zusammengefegte dort kaufen? Man kann für deutlich weniger Geld was auf die Beine stellen.

Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür gibt es den Bearbeiten Button


----------



## robafan1 (24. Juni 2015)

Lupris schrieb:


> Ich hole mir diesen fertigcomputer:HI-TECH Computer | GAMER PC NANODOM V9 | online kaufen


Knapp 3000€ sind maßlos überteuert. Das Maximum an Gaming kann man schon f8r unter 2000€ haben, im Selbstbau natürlich 😊

Mehr für einen reinen Gaming PC auszugeben rechtfertigt sich für mich nicht, weil einfach nicht entsprechend mehr Leistung geboten wird. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung 

PS: Was aber auf jeden Fall Fakt sein dürfte: Man bekommt für 2.777€ bessere Komponenten, Eigenbau lohnt immer


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

"Bisschen" Geld habe ich schon, aber was wäre denn eine gute Seite um einen PC zusammenzustellen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

Eine gute Seite? Auf der befindest du dich schon, einfach ein Gesuch erstellen und diese Fragen beantworten


----------



## robafan1 (24. Juni 2015)

Lupris schrieb:


> "Bisschen" Geld habe ich schon, aber was wäre denn eine gute Seite um einen PC zusammenzustellen?


Geizhals.de

Das ist nen hier sehr beliebter Preisvergleich, da kann man sich alles Komponenten suchen. Geizhals schaut dann für dich, wo du die am günstigsten bestellen kannst. So hab ichs gemacht und würde es auch wieder tun


----------



## Lupris (24. Juni 2015)

Würde mir aber gerne komplett selbst einen zusammenstellen. Trotzdem danke für die Seiten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

Was spricht gegen die Hilfestellung, hier gibt es genug geballtes Wissen und wenn man dadurch Geld spart und vor Schrott gewarnt wird ist es doch angenehm?


----------



## Lupris (25. Juni 2015)

Ja mit den Komopenten kenne ich mich mittlerweile aus, also daran sollte die Sache nicht scheitern was gut und was Schrott ist werde ich schon erkennen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Dann stell dir doch was zusammen und poste es hier und  wir schauen drüber. Aber deine derzeitige Kombi war ja nicht gerade das Meisterstück


----------



## Lupris (25. Juni 2015)

Das habe ich ja nicht z usammengestellt^^


----------



## flotus1 (25. Juni 2015)

Um mal kurz auf das ursprüngliche Problem zurückzuschwenken: Hast du denn auch die Temperatur der GPU ausgelesen?


----------



## Lupris (25. Juni 2015)

Beim zocken hat sie 66 C°.


----------



## Lupris (25. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann stell dir doch was zusammen und poste es hier und  wir schauen drüber. Aber deine derzeitige Kombi war ja nicht gerade das Meisterstück



CPU:    Intel Xeon E5-2687W  8x3.10GHz, 20 MB Cache
MoBo:  ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, Intel C602
GFX:   2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB (2-Way-SLI)  (entweder die oder die GTX Titan X 12GB)
RAM:   32 GB ECC Registered DDR3-1333

wenn du noch mehr wissen willst was ich einbauen will dann frag^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Und wie soll der Rest gestaltet werden? Über 4k nur für 2 CPUs? Wozu willst du den Rechner in der Summe denn nutzen? Wenn überhaupt würde ich so mal sagen das ein X99 + 6 Kerner + 2 x GTX 980ti mehr als ausreichend wäre ( ohne genauere Infos ) und auch 16 GB RAM sollten reichen, dafür aber mit höheren takt


----------



## Lupris (25. Juni 2015)

Ich muss sehr viele Videos rendern und nehme noch spiele auf, dafür ist mein momentaner ja PC nicht so schnell. Und die angegebenen GraKas sollten ja auch für die Zukunft reichen.
3TB WD Caviar Green
Mit Windows 8.1


----------



## paddypitt87 (25. Juni 2015)

2x Titan X SLi lohnen sich kaum (ob sich die 12GB für den Preis) hier rentieren sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn du viele Videos rendern willst, dann tuts auch der i7 5820k mit ensprehendem Board und 16GB Ram, der ist top. Dazu dann zwei 980Ti im Sli wenn seins muss.

zwei Titan mit 6Gb sind die veralteten "Classics" würdest du nur noch gebraucht bekommen. Der Vergleich hingt ein wenig

Denke mal ne SSD ist auch drin^^


----------



## flotus1 (25. Juni 2015)

Lupris schrieb:


> CPU:    Intel Xeon E5-2687W  8x3.10GHz, 20 MB Cache
> MoBo:  ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, Intel C602
> GFX:   2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB (2-Way-SLI)  (entweder die oder die GTX Titan X 12GB)
> RAM:   32 GB ECC Registered DDR3-1333
> ...



Der Prozessor ist aus dem Jahr 2012 und hat schon 2 Nachfolgegenerationen. Keine gute Idee so etwas zu holen wenn es auf Leistung ankommt, es sei denn du hast ein super Angebot für 2 Gebrauchte.
Und dann noch der DDR3-1333 Ram. Selbst der Prozessor den du vorschlägst unterstützt schon 1600 MHz.
Und denk auch daran dass du mindestens 8 DIMMs brauchst um die Speicherbandbreite von 2 solcher CPUs voll auszunutzen.


----------



## Lupris (25. Juni 2015)

paddypitt87 schrieb:


> 2x Titan X SLi lohnen sich kaum (ob sich die 12GB für den Preis) hier rentieren sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn du viele Videos rendern willst, dann tuts auch der i7 5820k mit ensprehendem Board und 16GB Ram, der ist top. Dazu dann zwei 980Ti im Sli wenn seins muss.
> 
> zwei Titan mit 6Gb sind die veralteten "Classics" würdest du nur noch gebraucht bekommen. Der Vergleich hingt ein wenig
> 
> Denke mal ne SSD ist auch drin^^


Ja SSD ist drinnen^^ Aber wie schon gesagt wegen der Titan X ich will das Zeug auf längere Zeit in meinem PC haben und auch wirklich JEDES Game auf Ultra aufnehmen kann. Ist ja bei manchen jetzt nicht so. Siehe bei Ark, aber da liegt es daran das es ******* Optimiert ist. Aber eine Titan X würde da schon wesentlich helfen es flüssiger zu spielen. Ich würde ja von mir aus eher zu der Titan X greifen als auf die beiden GTX Titan 6 GB. Und wegen Inten Xeon und Intel i7 muss ich nochmal überlegen weil er xeon wo ich reinbauen will ja schon ein bisschen veraltet ist.


----------



## Adoenis (26. Juni 2015)

Ich würde dir raten dich mal im Komplette Rechner Kaufberatung-Forum zu melden. Die Titan X ist auch nicht unbedingt auf längere Zeit ausgelegt, natürlich länger als ne 270x aber vom P/L-Verhältnis kaufst du dir vlt. besser nach 1-2 Jahren ne neue Graka und behältst den Unterbau(Neuen Unterbau )


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte selber eine Titan im Rechner, und es dauerte genau 9-10 Monate, bis mit der GTX 780 eine gleich schnelle Karte rauskam, die aber 600€ günstiger war.
Leistung auf Zeit kaufen funktioniert am PC nicht, vor allem da die Entwickler irgendwann eine Titan X gar nicht mehr berücksichtigen.
Schau dir mal heutige Benchmarks von einer alten Titan an, da ist sogar eine GTX 970 meist deutlich schneller.

Das einzige was du machst ist, für eine bestimmte Zeit (~9 Monate) eine Mehrleistung für extrem viel Geld einzukaufen, die dir am Ende einen immensen Wertverlust einbringt.
Wenn dann die Nachfolger zur 900er Reihe kommen, wird bereits eine GTX "1070" schneller sein als die Titan X, aber nur ~350€ kosten.
Ob es einem das Wert ist, ein paar Monate mit ~30% mehr fps zu spielen, und dafür über 1000€ auszugeben, soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------

